# Info on CSY 33



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Anyone familar with the ''79 CSY w/cutter rig?
Looking for a liveaboard/singlehand boat 32-34 ft, preferably in the 20K to 40K range.

Fair winds,
John


----------



## pblais (Jul 19, 2002)

I own one that is very much not for sale. But I could answer a few questions for free<g>.

Yachtworld has one listed in Mobile, AL. There are only 57 hulls known to have been ever built and currently I think the CSY users group can account for about 40.

Few come on the market and if you want a 5 ft draft version they are rarer still. Many are only 3 1/2ft. I suggest you follow the www.topica.com mail list or the other CSY pages. The Sailnet list is prety much dead.

Many CSY''s are sold between parties directly and not always advertised some only listed on the users mail list. I bought mine through a listing on Yachtworld just last month.

If you bought one for under $30K expect a project boat. The very best ones will be $40 - $55K depending on door prizes. Good part is these hulls are perhaps the most overstructured fiberglass boats ever to have been built. They are heavy but exceptionally comfortable.

It''s the only 33 ft boat I''ve ever been on with room on the foredeck to stretch out. The salon is as big as many 40+ ft boats. It also has a full sized nav station too. By not jamming in an aft cabin the boat is spacious and a perfect live aboard with lots of storage.

Good luck in your quest.


----------

